# Need a Valuable info on Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Black)



## u4upendra (Sep 18, 2013)

Hi techies i just got my Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Black) from Amazon.in this is my first purchase in online and this is my first external HD i like to know which steps should follow to check my product having waranty and how to register the product and how to check the disk speed al the things to be see carefully please advice me which steps should be taken before first use of the HD.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Black)*

^^product warranty is on invoice bill (keep it preserved)
register the product serial no in WD official website
and the HDD will automatically prompt to format the HDD and WD has good tools to test disk speed (if not then use some other 3rd party tools)


----------



## u4upendra (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Need a Valuable info on Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Bl*

@zangetsu thank you...... i follow the steps what u said and i register the product also. Thread can be closed mods.


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 23, 2013)

*Re: Need a Valuable info on Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Bl*

^^welcome..glad to hear problem is solved


----------



## u4upendra (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Need a Valuable info on Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Bl*



Zangetsu said:


> ^^welcome..glad to hear problem is solved



Thank u so much bro... i want to make my 1tb into four partiations how can i do it ??


----------



## Zangetsu (Sep 30, 2013)

*Re: Need a Valuable info on Western Digital My Passport 1TB USB 3.0 Portable External Hard Drive (Bl*

^^go to disk manage in control panel..there u can format & create multiple partitions or else use partition magic software


----------

